# Backup Camera (Could be trailer or Electronics related)



## Rbacca (Jun 16, 2009)

Buying a toy,
Guys I’m buying a backup camera to use when towing\backing up my boat. Link: https://www.etrailer.com/pc-Black_Friday~086338.htm I don’t have much experience baking up so I figure I need all the help I can get. My question for all of you is, have you ever used a backup camera? How do they work…. I’m planning to mount it high up so I can see the ramp on the camera as I’m backing the boat. Sounds easy ........ maybe to easy. :shock:
Thanks
RB


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 16, 2009)

I've never used a back-up camera before, but it sounds like a cool addition to assist in seeing the ramp. or things that might be behind you while backing. 8)


----------



## ben2go (Jun 17, 2009)

Yep.I used them before.I have driven many large vehicles that required them for backing up.Most were mounted on the back of the cab or truck body.I have driven waste management trucks,RVs,box trucks,aircraft refuelers and some other off the wall specialized trucks.I never used one on a pick up or small vehicle,but I see how it could help someone with little experience with hitching up,hauling and backing trailers.About the only place to put the cam and still see the hitch is on the tag.Mounting the cam on the back of the cab, will allow you to see the trailer, and surroundings better.If you have a third brake light,it will blind the camera in certain conditions.So if you put it there, you will need to fab a small plate that sticks out roughly an inch past the camera,and blocks light from the sun and the third brake light.Mounted with the tag,it is pretty much protected from the sun,but it may be blinded by the tag lights, depending on how they're mounted.


----------



## rcgreat (Jun 17, 2009)

I have one on my tow rig (sprinter van) and it took some getting used to, but I think that I'm starting to get it down. My biggest proble is that when the trailer is straight I cant see it in my mirrors. The camera definitely helps keeping straight in the ramps and hitching up.

Be careful with that camera setup, I have heard of people having issues with picture quality. I have also read that they are not the best for weather resistance and the camera gets water in the lens. I have not experienced this but it is what I read and made me decide on a wired one with a boxed camera.


----------



## albright1695 (Feb 15, 2010)

Recently saw a Peak 2.4" back up camera at the local auto parts store. Has anyone tried this? It was $80 now on sale for $60.There is also a larger screen version (3.5",I think). Supposed to be wireless,just plug in 12v outlet and attach camera to license plate. :?:


----------



## KMixson (Feb 15, 2010)

I have installed them on FedEx vehicles. Mostly used to to make sure you are clear when backing up. As for using them to help back a trailer I have not tried that. We set them up on the reverse circuit on the shifter assembly so the display only came on while in reverse.


----------



## Nussy (Feb 15, 2010)

I have one in my 2010 Equinox. They work Ok but the depth perception is hard to get used to. The way it's situation it would work great for backing up to a trailer hitch. No sure if it was positioned differently how it would be for looking past the boat. Mine is sort of angled down located below the rear window. I do know they get dirty fast. Especially in the snowy mess of a Wisconsin Winter.


----------



## rusty.hook (Jul 25, 2010)

Just mount your trailer lights on a 4' PVC pipe and you will have no problem seeing how to back up at all. It also keeps your bulbs out of the water. No more exploding bulbs and keeps the bulb housing free of water. Here on the Texas Gulf Coast, the metal housings might last 3-4 months in salt water after steady use. See pics below


----------

